# ATV/UTV off road drivers Ed



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks like a new requirement for off road operators is coming.








(I didn’t want to derail the e-bike thread, but maybe this is an something related to signs like the one DallanC had referred to?)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

This was mentioned in passing on another thread. I'm surprised that there has not or is not currently a PR push to advertise this requirement. Almost like they want to ticket as many as possible.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ohv.utah.gov immediately takes you to Off-Highway Vehicles | Utah State Parks which immediately states:

"*NOTICE: *The Utah Off-Highway Vehicle Progam is no longer a part of the Utah Division of State Parks and will now be managed within the Utah Division of Outdoor Recreation. The content of this webpage will be removed shortly. Please visit *recreation.utah.gov* for updated information. "

So you hit recreation.utah.gov and there is nothing there regarding this program. And nothing I can see on the prior pages either.

Apparently nothing will be accessible until Jan1.

Good job UDOR!

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I have seen with underage operators it's about time. And there are a number of older operators that will benefit from it also.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel it's a load of crap and a hairbrained idea! 

It's great for operators without a class D driver license, but for 18+ age operators??? Come on....It's government "overreach" IMO. They just need to hire and train Tree Cops and deputize them so they have the ability to enforce the laws of the road/land. All they are now is employees that hand out garbage bags.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I posted this on this forum back in May. The legislature passed a law in 2022 requiring this, so don’t get made at Parks, DWR, or anyone else.

The Legislature passed this law - EVERYONE operating an off-highway vehicle on public lands has to take this online education training and obtain a certificate. Those under 18 without a driver license have to do a skills portion in addition to the online education course.

This goes into effect January 1, with citations able to be written starting February 1.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

It’s free and a OIL course for those 18+. Print the certificate and toss it in your atv. Government overreach - No. Good educational tool - Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I think I'm going to complete it and have in my back pocket for the future. We don't own an ATV but you need it for rental so what the heck.

Seems like a smart program to me.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I agree with Taxidermist, what a silly thing. Just make it like personal watercraft and have minors get a special permit and licensed drivers over 18 are good. At least 15 years ago that was the rules for wave runners. Maybe it's changed?


----------



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

I would be much more irritated if there was cost involved. As it’s free, it’s not as big a deal in my mind.

But it is one more hoop to jump through, among an ever increasing number.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> This goes into effect January 1, with citations able to be written starting February 1.


Oh Ya! A citation?   They'll pass a law for an ATV/UTV rider, but not pass a law and a citation for killing a Trumpeter Swan???? That, is how stupid and miniscule Utah lawmakers do things. They'll pass a bill like this, but, not pass a bill or place into law something that will benefit the populous in general.

Next thing you know they'll pass a law that beer can't be sold on Sunday again. I just need to vacate this state and go somewhere that knows what the hell is going on.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been driving ATVS for 40 years. And a I'm still alive......I think I know what I'm doing......maybe ??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> I've been driving ATVS for 40 years. And a I'm still alive......I think I know what I'm going......maybe ??


I know a number of folks that have been riding them for that long or longer and they have had some very scary times on them. Strange alcohol has never been part of the equation when they had their mishaps. 

It is funny just how fast something can happen even if you are prepared and knowledgeable about riding one.


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

Remember, the Democrats got Americans to support creating an income tax in 1913 by saying it would only apply to the richest 2%
this could turn into something ugly



Wbrim said:


> I would be much more irritated if there was cost involved. As it’s free, it’s not as big a deal in my mind.
> 
> But it is one more hoop to jump through, among an ever increasing number.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I just need to vacate this state and go somewhere that knows what the hell is going on.


Please, please, please don’t let the door hit you in the rear on the way out! That would be a shame.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As one that followed this at the time (and tried to get all you to do the same), the stated goal of our rural legislator that was the bill sponsor was to educate Utahns on the need to stay on trail and to leave gates as they find them. Things like that will be in the course. 

That seems pretty easy to follow for me, but then again, we all know this is a HUGE issue on our trails.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Utah remains one of the most conservative states in the Union. I'm not too worried about regulation creep or slippery slopes in that regard.

Given the amount of public lands and trails we have I think this makes complete sense at the population level. It will be an annoyance and redundant for some riders but it's been clear as day to me that it's needed. I only did a few FPO ride alongs in my previous life but the stuff we saw regarding ATV driver behavior was nuts. We interacted with a young mother who was doing 40+ mph on her ATV while holding her newborn (obviously without a helmet) before we "pulled her over" 😲☹. I just can't imagine investing 9 months of my life bringing a child into this world only to take that sort of unnecessary risk.

Education like this often can't be required enough. Heck, look at how scary some vehicle drivers are on the road; makes me wonder why we don't require retesting more often.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Please, please, please don’t let the door hit you in the rear on the way out! That would be a shame.


Wouldn't have to worry about the door hitting me in the backside. I blow the door off the hinges when I vacate so it doesn't hit me in the ass.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Perfect! Let us know if you need help making the move. I’ve got a truck and don’t mind hauling boxes. I’ll drop everything off at whichever border you prefer.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Perfect! Let us know if you need help making the move. I’ve got a truck and don’t mind hauling boxes. I’ll drop everything off at whichever border you prefer.


I have a real truck. It's called a Kenworth with a 53' van.

I was thinking California. Seems everyone is leaving that state, and coming to Utah. Maybe it's getting a little less congested? If I make the move, I was thinking Montana or Idaho.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I wouldn’t mind this online course. Hopefully most of us can use it as a refresher. Some common sense stuff we seem to ignore or forget.

Stick around Taxidermist, we haven’t made it to Chucky’s yet, I was hoping you’d buy.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m sure a boat operating certificate will be coming soon to a lake near you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MrShane said:


> I’m sure a boat operating certificate will be coming soon to a lake near you.


That wouldn't hurt either. 

It is interesting watching some of the Fish and Game shows that are on TV and what they require for both boating and ATV's for those under 18. The two that I watch are Lone Star Law and the one from the Northeast in Vermont and Mane I believe. Both require those under 18 to have certificates that they have completed courses for ATV's and boats.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Utah already requires those under 18 to have a certificate and training. They have for quite some time. Most manufactures require dealers to do a little introduction to handling ATV/UTV's before leaving the dealership. Utah used to believe that those with a current drivers license for driving on a public road in a regular motor vehicle were smart enough to drive ATV/UTV's responsibly. Now they don't.
I honestly doubt that it will change anyone's behavior but we can always wish.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Next thing you know, they’ll make you wear a mask and keep you from fishing outside your County…..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Next thing you know, they’ll make you wear a mask and keep you from fishing outside your County…..


That there is the #1 thing that made me so negative about the whole coof thing, and how the politics about it was such bullshxt. F'ing ridiculous. I cant drive to a lake 15 miles away, sit in the middle alone in a boat because I might infect someone? Utterly ridiculous in the US of A.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> That there is the #1 thing that made me so negative about the whole coof thing, and how the politics about it was such bullshxt. F'ing ridiculous. I cant drive to a lake 15 miles away, sit in the middle alone in a boat because I might infect someone? Utterly ridiculous in the US of A.
> 
> -DallanC


This law does nothing more that give LEO access to violate your 4th Amendment rights.. Every citizen a criminal until proven otherwise..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great! Another on- line course. We’ve all seen how well the Swan course worked.😗


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> That there is the #1 thing that made me so negative about the whole coof thing, and how the politics about it was such bullshxt. F'ing ridiculous. I cant drive to a lake 15 miles away, sit in the middle alone in a boat because I might infect someone? Utterly ridiculous in the US of A.
> 
> -DallanC


Remember when ‘they’ opened golf courses and State Liquor Store before we could leave our county and go fish?
I was livid and about popped some arteries.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MrShane said:


> Remember when ‘they’ opened golf courses and State Liquor Store before we could leave our county and go fish?
> I was livid and about popped some arteries.


Colorado shut down just about everything. On the first day of the shutdown they decided that they needed ti reopen the liquor stores. It seams like they reopened the pot shops also.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> It seams like they reopened the pot shops also.


Marijuana businesses were deemed “essential” employees from the beginning in your great state.

But back to this new law: it’s actually not an excuse to violate someone’s 4th amendment rights. Just like an officer can’t simply stop any car on the road to check to see if that person has their driver license in their possession, LEOs will not be able to stop off-road vehicle drivers just to check on this. If they have you stopped for another purpose they can certainly check on this, but they’ll still need reasonable suspicion to stop you for a crime before they can check on this.

If you can’t do 15 minutes, but feel you have the right to go out and tear up public lands at will, I have to wonder just how entitled those people are. They going to be asking for the government to buy their gas for their ATV this year too?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Seems like citizens enjoying themselves in a public setting these days is “probable cause” for search and seizures… I for one certainly don’t believe in the indoctrination in some of these laws and it certainly doesn’t label me as somebody who “tears up” the public resources either..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe the state should require anyone over the age of 60 that has a driver license, take a driving exam. I've seen more "stupid" senior drivers on the road than "stupid" ATV/UTV drivers in the woods!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You can always recommend legislation to your representative.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

goosefreak said:


> Seems like citizens enjoying themselves in a public setting these days is “probable cause” for search and seizures… I for one certainly don’t believe in the indoctrination in some of these laws and it certainly doesn’t label me as somebody who “tears up” the public resources either..


Fun in public is probable cause? Did a sector of Utah split off and form some new rebellious faction the last 24 hours?

And you don't believe in safe driving education, ie "indoctrination"? A fifteen minute course teaching drivers about relevant law and safety seems pretty far from the spirit of the word indoctrination. But maybe the course is teaching them to worship Falun Gong and sacrifice their consumptive desires for cause of the Chinese Communist Party. It's not a zero percent probability.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Fun in public is probable cause? Did a sector of Utah split off and form some new rebellious faction the last 24 hours?
> 
> And you don't believe in safe driving education, ie "indoctrination"? A fifteen minute course teaching drivers about relevant law and safety seems pretty far from the spirit of the word indoctrination. But maybe the course is teaching them to worship Falun Gong and sacrifice their consumptive desires for cause of the Chinese Communist Party. It's not a zero percent probability.


I learned how to drive a stick shift when I was 12 on my Grandpas Farm with no lessons, how’s that?
Funny when someone doesn’t believe in the way of the world automatically makes them careless and reckless and inconsiderate…


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Or when a mild law with broad support is labeled indoctrination...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

For "broad support" claim, see the votes linked below:









Utah HB0180 | 2022 | General Session


Summary (2022-03-22) Off-road Vehicle Safety Education [Governor Signed in Lieutenant Governor's office for filing]




legiscan.com


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Maybe the state should require anyone over the age of 60 that has a driver license, take a driving exam. I've seen more "stupid" senior drivers on the road than "stupid" ATV/UTV drivers in the woods!


Hey !!
I resemble that remark. 😎

But I'm the one that got t-boned by a high school girl in front of the high school last month. 
Turned left right into me. Still can't figure out how she didn't see me. I was 6th in line of about 8 outfits with my lights on.  

Phone maybe ??? No.....that's not possible.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Seems like citizens enjoying themselves in a public setting these days is “probable cause” for search and seizures.


No it’s not. I work in this area every single day of my life. This is such an over-dramatization of reality.

Driving an ATV isn’t probable cause. Never has been, never will be. The only reason anyone will have to worry about this is if they are breaking another law, and if so, I couldn’t care less if they get another $150 citation tacked on because they were lazy and entitled to not take a 15 minute free online course the law required.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Or when a mild law with broad support is labeled indoctrination...


Don’t confuse indoctrination with education…


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm not. Existing law isn't a "belief". It's a real fact, which is what they will be teaching. Alongside that safety isn't a "belief", it's a quantifiable set of practices that reduce injuries and fatality. 

I believe you might be the one confusing the two. And when a mild regulation passes, with a single nay vote during it's entire journey, in one of the reddest states in the Union, you have to wonder what belief system considers it indoctrination.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> No it’s not. I work in this area every single day of my life. This is such an over-dramatization of reality.
> 
> Driving an ATV isn’t probable cause. Never has been, never will be. The only reason anyone will have to worry about this is if they are breaking another law, and if so, I couldn’t care less if they get another $150 citation tacked on because they were lazy and entitled to not take a 15 minute free online course the law required.





backcountry said:


> I'm not. Existing law isn't a "belief". It's a real fact, which is what they will be teaching. Alongside that safety isn't a "belief", it's a quantifiable ideas that reduce injuries and fatality.
> 
> I believe you might be the one confusing the two. And when a mild regulation passes, with a single nay vote during it's entire journey, in one of the reddest states in the Union, you have to wonder what belief system considers it indoctrination.


I don’t need laws to tell me to be a good person,
Usually people that have a hard time making decisions for themselves need to be told what to do..
I am well aware of where I stand…


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm personally judging your ideas you share in public. Haven't judged anything about your character in this thread. I've largely ignored others expressing their criticisms of the law but your statement about probable cause isn't a simple opinion and the idea it's indoctrination can be judged by it's definition and the history of the term (we know you are using it in the pejorative sense most of us are familiar with).

And law isn't about your individual character. It's about defining the minimum boundaries to protect other citizens and the functioning of society. In this case they require 15 minutes of your time to legally drive an ATV on public roads. It's a privilege they get to regulate and in this case a bipartisan group of our representatives decided this was the right balance of practices to set into law. 

You could have voiced your disapproval this spring when it was being debated.

And you still always have the free will to ignore the lawful requirements and behave as you wish. There are potential consequences to that choice though.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla,

What are the limitations on an officer (state or federal LEO) interacting with riders without an official "pullover"? Can they ask to see your certificate and do anything if you refuse?

I've never thought about it in the past as it's never occurred to me in any fashion. And our FPO ride alongs were always educational and not punitive enforcement, though they would collect information if a law was being broken.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> I'm personally judging your ideas you share in public. Haven't judged anything about your character in this thread. I've largely ignored others expressing their criticisms of the law but your statement about probable cause isn't a simple opinion and the idea it's indoctrination can be judged by it's definition and the history of the term (we know you are using it in the pejorative sense most of us are familiar with).
> 
> And law isn't about your individual character. It's about defining the minimum boundaries to protect other citizens and the functioning of society. In this case they require 15 minutes of your time to legally drive an ATV on public roads. It's a privilege they get to regulate and in this case a bipartisan group of our representatives decided this was the right balance of practices to set into law.
> 
> ...





backcountry said:


> I'm personally judging your ideas you share in public. Haven't judged anything about your character in this thread. I've largely ignored others expressing their criticisms of the law but your statement about probable cause isn't a simple opinion and the idea it's indoctrination can be judged by it's definition and the history of the term (we know you are using it in the pejorative sense most of us are familiar with).
> 
> And law isn't about your individual character. It's about defining the minimum boundaries to protect other citizens and the functioning of society. In this case they require 15 minutes of your time to legally drive an ATV on public roads. It's a privilege they get to regulate and in this case a bipartisan group of our representatives decided this was the right balance of practices to set into law.
> 
> ...


You can Judge my comments, actions, finances, lifestyle, religion, or hair color all you want.. You will STILL never convince me that I need 15 more minutes of “education” to protect others on a dirt road…

Remember that the next time your speedometer breaks the speed limit even 1 mph over. The law is the law right? It’s there to keep us safe! Because I need my government constantly in my affairs, I need the government to tell me to put my seatbelt on, I need the government to tell me to wear a mask so I’m safe, I need the government to tell me to not run someone off the dirt road with my ATV so I can be safe..
I refuse to be the frog boiling alive in a pot of water (the world) where “ indoctrination” is so widely excepted as “education“
Oh, a scientist told me so!
Oh, a Lawyer told me so!
Oh, the Government told me so! 
Oh, my Bishop told me so! 
I’m so sick and tired of complacency, nobody questioning anything, multiply that by 80 years of propaganda and you’ve got Goosefreak wound up about indoctrination….

But, I’ll stand by it… I’ll stand real tall right next to it!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Best of luck with that worldview. I can't think of a single experiment in governance that would satisfy your individualistic philosophy. 

Glad the most citizens are willing to be slightly inconvenienced in regards to these issues. 

*PS: when you have the interest to educate yourself you can read up on how real life government isn't catered exclusively to the individual. Governments are tasked with also dealing with population level realities, like accidents and fatalities on public roads (or novel virus mitigation). Any philosophy that doesn't accept that reality is a fairytale. And if you already understand that then your second paragraph has an obvious flaw.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Best of luck with that worldview. I can't think of a single experiment in governance that would satisfy your individualistic philosophy.
> 
> Glad the most citizens are willing to be slightly inconvenienced in regards to these issues.
> 
> *PS: when you have the interest to educate yourself you can read up on how real life government isn't catered exclusively to the individual. Governments are tasked with also dealing with population level realities, like accidents and fatalities on public roads (or novel virus mitigation). Any philosophy that doesn't accept that reality is a fairytale. And if you already understand that then your second paragraph has an obvious flaw.


Okay, Thanks!
I’ll just take your word for it….! Backcountry has SPOKEN!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> Marijuana businesses were deemed “essential” employees from the beginning in your great state.
> 
> But back to this new law: it’s actually not an excuse to violate someone’s 4th amendment rights. Just like an officer can’t simply stop any car on the road to check to see if that person has their driver license in their possession, LEOs will not be able to stop off-road vehicle drivers just to check on this. If they have you stopped for another purpose they can certainly check on this, but they’ll still need reasonable suspicion to stop you for a crime before they can check on this.
> 
> If you can’t do 15 minutes, but feel you have the right to go out and tear up public lands at will, I have to wonder just how entitled those people are. They going to be asking for the government to buy their gas for their ATV this year too?


Hey Vanilla, that already happened with the $600 stimulus checks!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

goosefreak said:


> Okay, Thanks!
> I’ll just take your word for it….! Backcountry has SPOKEN!


Feel free to show me where my claims where wrong.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Feel free to show me where my claims where wrong.


There’s that “ I’m not done arguing” comment!

Backcountry, if I remember right, you were scared $hitless during Covid, wore a mask and all that and you probably raced out and got shot up four times with the Vax too hu?? In spite of all of the doctors and scientist basically coming out and saying it’s bull$hit!!

I was literally sitting on the $hitter 5 minutes ago and it just hit me about our Covid argument, almost forgot. That’s what your opinions mean to me. A “$hitter” thought! 

This argument chain makes more sense to me now..

And to your dismay, I am not retracting any of my previous comments…

Aside from the Military 
The Government can lick my S A C K


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

goosefreak said:


> There’s that “ I’m not done arguing” comment!
> 
> Backcountry, if I remember right, you were scared $hitless during Covid, wore a mask and all that and you probably raced out and got shot up four times with the Vax too hu?? In spite of all of the doctors and scientist basically coming out and saying it’s bull$hit!!
> 
> ...


Most people don't think about others when they are on the crapper. Odd revelation. 🤔

I don't care if you retract. I just expect people to be able the defend their ideas rationally. 

And I did spend a lot of time protecting my MIL & my household from Covid from 3/2020 to 3/2022. I'd do it again. My wife got to hold her mother's hand while she peacefully died one morning instead of being separated from her as she died alone in a hospital from Covid (her doctors prediction given most people with ALS & dementia die of respiratory failure). We got our baby girl born without incident and thru her first autumn/winter flu/Covid season without incident, no small feat for a premie born to "geriatric" parents. We still have N95s for peaks locally and at my wife's work.

But none of that has anything to do with the dual tasks governments face. Or why one of the most conservative states in the Union saw it fit to pace a basic education course for ATVs. It's a deflection.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Most people don't think about others when they are on the crapper. Odd revelation. 🤔
> 
> I don't care if you retract. I just expect people to be able the defend their ideas rationally.
> 
> ...


I mean this when I say this, I don’t give one flying phuk about people struggles with Covid not one little teeny tiny little ounce of a bit… You can judge me for that too.. and please do!! 

I’ve seen the other side of Covid that people don’t talk about… Iv seen family’s Completely destroyed because of the misconception of COVID-19… All the suicides and mental health problems. The misunderstanding of science and statistics, and all the other bull$hit like it.. I don’t fear Death like I do slavery/imprisonment. 

Sucks ANYTIME someone struggles for ANY REASON but, I’d be more pissed off at the Government for weaponization and propagating other people‘s ignorance with something scientifically proven as silly as COVID-19…


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Your ignorance is as profound for basic governance as it is for Covid and real science. Given your over reaction to a simple and minimally intrusive law like HB 180 I'm not shocked at all that you never learned the complicated reality of Covid but instead went down the rabbit hole you did. America made plenty of mistakes but Covid was anything but "silly" in how it killed more than a million Americans.

And your absence of basic human empathy is noted. We have a huge mess to clean up from Covid that will take a generation or more; that's as true for the way government over reacted as it is from it's under reactions. 2020 until this spring was an ugly mess. And tons of Americans are still recovering from those wide ranging experiences.

But then again, none of that is the topic at hand.

Best of luck. I think you are going to need it if this is your response to a mandated ATV certificate course. I don't recommend going to the DMV or Post Office anytime soon.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Your ignorance is as profound for basic governance as it is for Covid and real science. Given your over reaction to a simple and minimally intrusive law like HB 180 I'm not shocked at all that you never learned the complicated reality of Covid but instead went down the rabbit hole you did. America made plenty of mistakes but Covid was anything but "silly" in how it killed more than a million Americans.
> 
> And your absence of basic human empathy is noted. We have a huge mess to clean up from Covid that will take a generation or more; that's true for the way government over reacted as it is from it's under reactions. 2020 until this spring was an ugly mess. And tons of Americans are still recovering from the experience.
> 
> Best of luck. I think you are going to need it if this is your response to a mandated ATV certificate course.



You know NOTHING about me buddy… see ya!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Except of course the ideas you share here. Publicly and voluntarily. And ignorant is a fair descriptor for anyone that states a virus that killed one million Americans is "silly". Or that a 15 minute certificate course is "indoctrination".

*That and I can never unlearn that you thought of me while on the toilet. I've read some stuff on the internet before but that is one of the odder retorts to date. 🤷‍♂️😬


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Except of course the ideas you share here. Publicly and voluntarily. And ignorant is a fair descriptor for anyone that states a virus that killed one million Americans is "silly". Or that a 15 minute certificate course is "indoctrination".


Good God, you are Indoctrinated DEEP!!

A million deaths… phssss please… is that what they told you hu?

Oh $hit!! You changed my mind!!

My eyes have now been opened and I can thus see!!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I was perusing the website more. 

Anybody know more about the "Division of Outdoor Recreation" that was created this year? Appears mostly to be consolidation but are they going to be the hub for boating regulations as well now?

Seems to be the case to me. 

They actually have a boater course I wasn't aware of. Might try to refresh myself on some of the content.






Adult Education Courses | Utah Division of Outdoor Recreation







recreation.utah.gov


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> Hey !!
> I resemble that remark. 😎


I, as well.  
There are terrible drivers no matter their age. If you were sit in the passenger seat for a 8 hr. drive in a big rig, you'd wonder how the hell some drivers are still alive.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will take the 15 minute course when it’s available in January. I think it will be a wasted 15 minutes for some people. For others that take it, well you can’t teach common sense in a lifetime, let alone in 15 minutes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I also will take the course, you need to do what the powers to be say that you have to do. 

I just hope that the mom who was the copilot in the SxS that I almost had a head on a few years ago also takes it along with her son and realize that they need to slow down when they come around a blind curve on a one lane dirt road and meet a F350.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I wish there was a mandatory ‘boat ramp etiquette’ certification.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I was skimming through the boat ed course last night and didn't realize the issue of "power loading". I don't load with my outboard but it makes me wonder what's happening to our boat ramps at these low water levels.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MrShane said:


> I wish there was a mandatory ‘boat ramp etiquette’ certification.


As a spectator only I find it endlessly amusing to watch people at boat ramps. Throw in the 4 letter W word and it really gets hilarious.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Memorial day weekend, best entertainment in Utah.Just sit in a lawn chair at the strawberry boat ramp and LMAO all day long. It really is a "anything that floats" contest of sorts.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Still debating if I want to license my new SxS. It's a $95 ticket for not having it registered VS over $1000 for property tax when registering it. I figure I could get a dozen tickets, and that won't happen because I have never been checked in 35 years of running ATV's.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Still debating if I want to license my new SxS. It's a $95 ticket for not having it registered VS over $1000 for property tax when registering it. I figure I could get a dozen tickets, and that won't happen because I have never been checked in 35 years of running ATV's.


Better check all the places you run your SxS. Those tickets are different values per county. Where you live I got a $225 ticket for my boat being out of registration. I wonder what it would have been if I never registered it at all? I'm just saying they can stack citations if you give them a reason.

The other kicker is that you can get the ticket just towing it on the interstate. Once it's off private property, even parked in front of your house, they can ticket you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Still debating if I want to license my new SxS. It's a $95 ticket for not having it registered VS over $1000 for property tax when registering it. I figure I could get a dozen tickets, and that won't happen because I have never been checked in 35 years of running ATV's.


A lot will depend on where you run it. I used to go down to the San Rafael desert out of Huntington on Easter and run my dune buggy and every year there were some State Parks Rangers out there checking ATV registrations. Since I was a resident I always had one but a friend from Idaho didn't since he wasn't required to have one. Then I moved to Colorado and since Colorado didn't register them at the time I was not required to have one or 30 or so days while I was in Utah. The first day I was checked by the same Ranger that had checked me a dozen times before, he thought that he had a easy ticket. That was until I pulled out my Colorado drivers license. But then we switched to Memorial Day and never saw a Ranger again. I also have never been checked during any of the hunts either.

As for the boat ramps, they need to extend every one of them that they can during a low water year. I understand that they won't be able to do it to all of them but if they can they should do it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Still debating if I want to license my new SxS. It's a $95 ticket for not having it registered VS over $1000 for property tax when registering it. I figure I could get a dozen tickets, and that won't happen because I have never been checked in 35 years of running ATV's.


I got checked last year on the Boulder Mts... twice.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

APD said:


> Better check all the places you run your SxS. Those tickets are different values per county. Where you live I got a $225 ticket for my boat being out of registration. I wonder what it would have been if I never registered it at all? I'm just saying they can stack citations if you give them a reason.
> 
> The other kicker is that you can get the ticket just towing it on the interstate. Once it's off private property, even parked in front of your house, they can ticket you.


I'm sure I will reluctantly license it. It's due this month. I'm just pi$$ed that this state has their hands in everything when it comes to taxes. I bought the machine used, it's a 2021 with 100 miles on it. The original owner bought it in November 2021 from a dealer where he paid all of the taxes. I bought it from him in June of this year, so it was 6 months old. I'm sure the state will want to tax it again. If someone knows differently, I'm all ears. Is there a time frame for the taxes or does the new owner just have to pay them again?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm sure I will reluctantly license it. It's due this month. I'm just pi$$ed that this state has their hands in everything when it comes to taxes. I bought the machine used, it's a 2021 with 100 miles on it. The original owner bought it in November 2021 from a dealer where he paid all of the taxes. I bought it from him in June of this year, so it was 6 months old. I'm sure the state will want to tax it again. If someone knows differently, I'm all ears. Is there a time frame for the taxes or does the new owner just have to pay them again?


I may be wrong but you are just paying the registration fees like you do for your truck or car and not the sales tax. I don't know about Utah but can't you just register it for Off Road Only and not for highway use for a cheaper fee?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You gotta pay sales tax every time it changes owners. I bought a CR250 motorcycle once back in the 1980s, my dad was with me... said "watch this, lemme show you how to save some money: He told the guy we'll give you $100 for the bike and $1100 for the helmet" (the guy was throwing in on the deal anyway). The guy had a odd expression on his face but said ok. Put down $100 as the sales price on the title and signed it over. Went down to register and the lady asked if that amount was correct, I said yes, you can call the guy to verify if you want. She shrugged and charged me a few bucks sales tax and I went on my way.



-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

backcountry said:


> I was skimming through the boat ed course last night and didn't realize the issue of "power loading". I don't load with my outboard but it makes me wonder what's happening to our boat ramps at these low water levels.


It is mostly a practice used back east in


backcountry said:


> I was skimming through the boat ed course last night and didn't realize the issue of "power loading". I don't load with my outboard but it makes me wonder what's happening to our boat ramps at these low water levels.


It is mostly a practice used back east on real lakes with shallow, native earth ramps.
Power loading really does a number on those underwater surfaces.
Like you mentioned it will have effect on our concrete ramps, especially in low water years.
As proof, just ask those boaters at Willard and Saratoga Springs how fun it is when their trailer tires drop off the end of the eroded ramp.
On the other end of the scale, I have seen plenty of boaters attempting ‘power UN-loading’ of their boats.
It is rarely effective, until AFTER you undo the winch strap from the bow eye.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> You gotta pay sales tax every time it changes owners. I bought a CR250 motorcycle once back in the 1980s, my dad was with me... said "watch this, lemme show you how to save some money: He told the guy we'll give you $100 for the bike and $1100 for the helmet" (the guy was throwing in on the deal anyway). The guy had a odd expression on his face but said ok. Put down $100 as the sales price on the title and signed it over. Went down to register and the lady asked if that amount was correct, I said yes, you can call the guy to verify if you want. She shrugged and charged me a few bucks sales tax and I went on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


When I sale something I tell the guy my loading fee is 90% of the sale price.
I’m surprised how many don’t get it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Fowlmouth,

I believe you could be stacking some nasty fines up by not registering the vehicle within a year. ATVs not registered properly can qualify for a minimum $1000 fine just like other motor vehicles, if I'm reading the law correctly. It wouldn't qualify for exemption because it's not "currently registered" as required by 2(a)(x) in the linked law.



https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title41/Chapter1A/41-1a-S202.html?v=C41-1a-S202_2019051420190514#41-1a-202(3)



The fine is outlined here:






Utah Code Section 41-1a-1303.5







le.utah.gov




.

I think the state remedied the potential loophole you describe. Ultimately it looks like you could end up at a minimum paying the infraction cost + $200 fine alongside the charge of a misdemeanor IF you register it after being caught. That adds up fast plus the misdemeanor charge.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

To transfer a title you need the old title signed with a release. The DMV will have to verify that the VIN on the old title matches the vehicle. First year you pay sales tax. After that property tax.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hint: registering it as street legal will cost much more both in registration and insurance than just OH use.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It’s registered until the end of the month in the old owners name. I have been driving it with his registration. I have the title, it’s called a “corrected title”.that was sent to me from the Utah State Tax Commission when I paid off the owners lean. There is no $ amount on that title. Maybe I just hand them that title and they won’t ask what I paid for it? I know I need to re-title it in my name. I hate sales tax!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> It’s registered until the end of the month in the old owners name. I have been driving it with his registration. I have the title, it’s called a “corrected title”.that was sent to me from the Utah State Tax Commission when I paid off the owners lean. There is no $ amount on that title. Maybe I just hand them that title and they won’t ask what I paid for it? I know I need to re-title it in my name. I hate sales tax!


They'll typically ask for a bill of sale. Without one, I wouldn't try any funny business. And I'd never change the title if someone already filled it out. Being that it's empty, you have a dilemma.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

APD said:


> They'll typically ask for a bill of sale. Without one, I wouldn't try any funny business. And I'd never change the title if someone already filled it out. Being that it's empty, you have a dilemma.


Agree! I won't fill anything out on the title. I'm just going to hand it to them the way they sent it to me back in July.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

And I think it can be problematic operating a motor vehicle on an old registration and title. I think once it's sold those become invalid.

I had a problem registering my boat in 2021 because of minor problems associated with previous owners/documentation. They basically want a clear chain of custody before registering property to verify it's not stolen.

You'll likely have to go back to the previous owner and get a proper bill of sale.

Only way to 100% avoid citation is to not drive or transport it until it's resolved and registered. I lost a few weekends of fishing dealing because of such details.

*Registering without all the proper documentation can be a nightmare that takes months as they research the VIN up north. Mostly a pain for older trailers and boats with obscured VIN.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have all the paperwork, including a bill of sale. This was all done through his bank. I’m just not going to offer that up at first. If they don’t ask for a bill of sale I won’t give it freely. Every other time I have handed them a title with no $ amount listed, they just processed it and charged me registration and not sales tax. We’ll see!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

if I remember correctly, starting in January 2023 all ATV’s and SxS’s get a metal license plate when you register or renew. This includes off road use as well as street legal.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

back in 2006 i had to take one of these online OHV courses as a requirement to guide on atv's. it was similar to the extended archery course and took about 20 minutes to complete if i recall. either way, it wasn't the worst thing in the world and i learned a few things from it. for the kids it's a huge benefit. for new adult ohv drivers it'll be good too. those that have been driving and obeying the rules for a while probably don't need it. the rest of "you" need it more than you know.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

APD said:


> the rest of "you" need it more than you know.


100!


----------



## Rugerfan1 (Aug 3, 2019)

My only grump with it is the "One more piece of paper" that you have to take with you and keep at the ready to provide yet more 'proof' of who you are and what your credentials are- I ride a motorcycle and keeping the registration and insurance on your person and accessible, and not having it on the bike and keeping it from becoming a wet soppy ziplock bag of mush when you are asked to show it is harder than it sounds


----------



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

Rugerfan1 said:


> My only grump with it is the "One more piece of paper" that you have to take with you and keep at the ready to provide yet more 'proof' of who you are and what your credentials are- I ride a motorcycle and keeping the registration and insurance on your person and accessible, and not having it on the bike and keeping it from becoming a wet soppy ziplock bag of mush when you are asked to show it is harder than it sounds


The hard copy documentation really can be an irritation. I wonder if they will have all this on a phone soon. I hear of trials in some areas where drivers licenses can be digital formats. I hear some hunting licenses (that don’t require physical tags) were not mailed, but just digital this year?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Utah DWR has the digital hunting and fishing licenses. But for big game you still need the paper tag.

Colorado has digital driver licenses, vehicle registration and insurance cards, along with a few other things that can be stored on a smartphone. 

As for a way to carry paper documents on a ATV or anything where a dry storage area isn't available you can get a piece of pipe that is threaded on both ends. Then put caps on that pipe. Place the documents into a zip lock bag and put inside the pipe and put the caps on. The pipe can be held onto the ATV by some hose clamps.

I've been doing it that way on trailers for years, but instead of hose clamps I'll weld the pipe to the trailer tongue 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love having all my license info on my cell phone. You still need a physical tag to hunt big game of course, but its nice to have the entire family's combo licenses on my phone in case one of them forgets one by accident and we get checked. DNR doesn't seem to care that they are all on a single device, just as long as each person has proof of a valid license they are A-ok with it.

-DallanC


----------



## Rugerfan1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Wbrim said:


> The hard copy documentation really can be an irritation. I wonder if they will have all this on a phone soon. I hear of trials in some areas where drivers licenses can be digital formats. I hear some hunting licenses (that don’t require physical tags) were not mailed, but just digital this year?


A couple years ago on the way to work I was pulled over by a county sheriff, the only reason was a request for proof of insurance- all of this was weird, but okay. I mentioned it was on my phone, while reaching into the glove box for the registration, and of course paper insurance documents were with that as well, "no sir, I need a hard document" was his answer, he went to his vehicle with all my info, returned shortly and said it all corresponded to his computer information-
so the digital "proof" is inconsequential, I guess? it was kinda aggravating that all the requested information was on a database he had looked up before even approaching my vehicle, yet I still had to prove everything in document form on the side of the road at 4:30 in the morning on the way to work.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The state needs a law passed as to what digital documents they will accept. 

The DWR accepts a digital hunting and fishing license at this time but most states don't accept a digital document from another state.

So when I leave Colorado I will need paper copies of my documents for my vehicle even when they are not
not required in Colorado 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

3arabians said:


> It’s free and a OIL course for those 18+. Print the certificate and toss it in your atv. Government overreach - No. Good educational tool - Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not free


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

.45 said:


> Not free


And not 15 to 30 minutes either. 35 bucks and about 4 annoying hours


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It absolutely is free for 18+, and took me 15 minutes almost exactly to complete this morning.

Just like 3arabians said in his text you quoted.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> It absolutely is free for 18+, and took me 15 minutes almost exactly to complete this morning.
> 
> Just like 3arabians said in his text you quoted.


Seriously? My course was through an outfit called off-road-Ed through recreation.Utah.gov.
I’m wondering if there are different courses. Vanilla do you have a link?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Utah OHV Education Course HB180 | Utah Division of Outdoor Recreation







recreation.utah.gov




Scroll down to begin.

Watching the video's was the most time consuming part.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

middlefork said:


> Utah OHV Education Course HB180 | Utah Division of Outdoor Recreation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely NOT free.
There are costs out of tax paid budgets to put this together and implement.
The government does not do anything for free.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MrShane said:


> Definitely NOT free.
> There are costs out of tax paid budgets to put this together and implement.
> The government does not do anything for free.


A bit different take I think from .45's experience.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

middlefork said:


> A bit different take I think from .45's experience.


Thanks middlefork, somehow I did take a different course. I’m fully educated now! 😀


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Waste of time and didn't learn a thing. I hope the guys that came up with this stupid bill pat themselves on the back. You can't teach common sense in a lifetime, let alone in 20 minutes. Some of the questions were absolutely silly. If people are really this dumb and do half the stuff mentioned in the course, then there's no hope for them anyway. At least people will know how to bury a turd.

I welcome and support educational courses that teach information. This was a frickin' waste of time.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Fowlmouth said:


> Waste of time and didn't learn a thing. I hope the guys that came up with this stupid bill pat themselves on the back. You can't teach common sense in a lifetime, let alone in 20 minutes. Some of the questions were absolutely silly. If people are really this dumb and do half the stuff mentioned in the course, then there's no hope for them anyway. At least people will know how to bury a turd.
> 
> I welcome and support educational courses that teach information. This was a frickin' waste of time.


Think of the ten’s of thousands of dollars, if not much much more, that went in to this.
It still blows my mind that grown adults such as all of us HAVE to take this test to run a 20 hp atv but a 16 yr old can use daddy’s big F-350 to pull the family ski boat, powered by a 500 + hp engine with a multi-bladed almost razor sharp chopping blade hanging out the back, and run it at 60 mph across a lake choked with people playing on the water.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Site's crashing on me... pages wont load, youtube videos wont load. Typical.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Site's crashing on me... pages wont load, youtube videos wont load. Typical.
> 
> -DallanC


I figure everyone got home after a day out playing and perhaps some warning tickets so they jumped online to get their certification. 

I wonder if they plan to do the same thing with snowmobiles and watercraft? Or have they already done that in Utah?

I'll just wait a week or so.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

And it's supposed to be a once in a lifetime course. Yeah, just like the Swan course was. I bet it will get updated and we will be doing it every year. The questions in the course should offend anyone with the slightest amount of intelligence. I mean nobody needs to tell me to bury a turd, or that a 62" wide machine won't fit through a 50" wide gate. 

I keep reading on the OHV pages that something educational had to be done before we lose riding areas. I agree, something educational does need to be done, but this isn't it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm tired of doing the bear identification course... just so I can buy a point.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> And it's supposed to be a once in a lifetime course. Yeah, just like the Swan course was. I bet it will get updated and we will be doing it every year. The questions in the course should offend anyone with the slightest amount of intelligence. I mean nobody needs to tell me to bury a turd, or that a 62" wide machine won't fit through a 50" wide gate.
> 
> I keep reading on the OHV pages that something educational had to be done before we lose riding areas. I agree, something educational does need to be done, but this isn't it.


Yet I see multiple instances of turds and toilet paper alongside trails. Not to mention signs that many have gone around 50" gates or have made trails wider by going around obstacles. I don't even want to mention plastic water bottles. They are more prevalent than the dreaded beer can.

People are slobs. And no this is not going make a difference.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I wonder if they plan to do the same thing with snowmobiles and watercraft? Or have they already done that in Utah?


Its referenced in the test actually:



> *A seperate youth snowmobile education course meets the youth certification requirement for snowmobiles. *



-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If there wasn’t massive OHV abuses all across the state, this wouldn’t be necessary. Instead of complaining about the people trying to fix those issues, we should be complaining about those doing the utterly stupid things discussed in the course.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> If there wasn’t massive OHV abuses all across the state, this wouldn’t be necessary. Instead of complaining about the people trying to fix those issues, we should be complaining about those doing the utterly stupid things discussed in the course.


It comes down to enforcement of the laws which takes money to get a officer out into the boonies to do it. 

But I agree that if there was some enforcement of the laws and some tickets issued all this would be unnecessary. 

But as old Forest used to say, “Stupid is as stupid does”


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Fowlmouth said:


> And it's supposed to be a once in a lifetime course. Yeah, just like the Swan course was. I bet it will get updated and we will be doing it every year. The questions in the course should offend anyone with the slightest amount of intelligence. I mean nobody needs to tell me to bury a turd, or that a 62" wide machine won't fit through a 50" wide gate.
> 
> I keep reading on the OHV pages that something educational had to be done before we lose riding areas. I agree, something educational does need to be done, but this isn't it.


I took and passed it yesterday.
I feel dumber for the experience.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MrShane said:


> I took and passed it yesterday.
> I feel dumber for the experience.


I just wanted my certificate to show a passing date of 1/1/23.
I don’t know why…..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Can’t believe all the people on Facebook posting photos of their certificates, and showing excitement for passing a test that’s impossible to fail. 💩💩💩


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Can’t believe all the people on Facebook posting photos of their certificates, and showing excitement for passing a test that’s impossible to fail. 💩💩💩


Remember we are in the world of everyone gets a participation trophy and no one fails a test. It''s bad for their self esteem.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Since I just typed this out elsewhere, I figured I'd post it here, for posterity's sake. 

Just so everyone is up to speed on the history here of how this came about. 

This bill was sponsored by Representative Carl Albrecht (rural legislator) that was generated by the OHV community itself. The bill sponsor called it "a user group generated bill," and based upon the list below, he's not wrong. Here is a list of people and organizations that spoke in favor of the bill at the legislature or publicly endorsed it: 

Utah ATV Association
Utah OHV Association
Utah Farm Bureau
RideUtah
Utah OHV Advocates 
Utah Division of Recreation 
New Car Dealers of Utah
UTV, Utah 
Utah Power Sport Dealer Association
Moab Adventure Center 
The Sevier County Sheriff, Nathan Curtis 

I'm sure there are others, but these are groups/organizations that are on the record supporting this piece of legislation. 

The OHV community at large and Utah's rural communities came together because there is a problem, and regular educational attempts have not worked. The rural legislators seemed to speak in favor of it the most. 

Between two committee hearings, one in the House and the other in the Senate, not a single person spoke against it and it the bill didn't receive a single negative vote in committees. It passed the House with a 72-1 vote, the only nay vote being Rep Birkland from Morgan, who asked a general question about how this will be enforced, but didn't get into specifics or state her position in the discussion on the bill. It passed the Senate with a 25-0 vote. 

It seems like the passion we are seeing online today for this one needed to be at this time last year, not right now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wbrim said:


> I hear some hunting licenses (that don’t require physical tags) were not mailed, but just digital this year?


100% correct.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Can’t believe all the people on Facebook posting photos of their certificates, and showing excitement for passing a test that’s impossible to fail. 💩💩💩


I PASSED IT..... YEA


----------



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

It’s interesting talking to a few of the guys at work after they have done the course. The variety ranges from “I learned something about *__*” to “only took about 5 minutes, because you don’t have to watch the videos and you can keep clicking answers until it says you got it right”.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you have ridden a ATV any at all you should pretty much be able to pass the test even without the videos without answering the questions multiple times. 

One thing that I'll need to do is to get my certificate laminated so that it will last longer than a year or so.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Really, if you aren't a total DB you should be able to complete the course without issue.

No course is going to keep people on the marked trails. No course is going to instill a shred of common sense or decency in people.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> One thing that I'll need to do is to get my certificate laminated so that it will last longer than a year or so.


I used a screen capture and sent it to my phone, I have a folder with important document and id type images, business cards etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I used a screen capture and sent it to my phone, I have a folder with important document and id type images, business cards etc etc.
> 
> -DallanC


But it comes down to what documents that the state of Utah accepts to be in digital form such as on your phone. 

Here in Colorado the states accepts quite a few digital documents such as your drivers license, proof of insurance, vehicle registration, and others. Arizona in the last year now accepts digital hunting licenses and tags. But I haven't heard if Utah has joined the digital bandwagon.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think they should make it downloadable similar to the DWR app and downloading your license. Or possibly an attachment to your drivers license like the motorcycle endorsement.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> I think they should make it downloadable similar to the DWR app and downloading your license. Or possibly an attachment to your drivers license like the motorcycle endorsement.


Since it will be mostly enforced by the registration unit of the State Parks and Department of Natural Resources it would be nice to have it as a attachment to the DWR app for our phones. 

But since I don't have my phone with me 100% of the time when I am riding a ATV I'll have a laminated copy in the storage box on my ATV


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The fact that you have to have it with any ATV/UTV you drive I'll have it laminated and in my wallet along with a picture on my phone.

After trying and failing to help a lady who dropped her phone off a ski lift that had all her ID, CC, room reservation, flight information and boarding pass on it I try not to put all the eggs in one basket.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Folded mine up and stuck it in the zip-loc that my registration and insurance is in. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

That would work for some for sure. Others may have access to more than one vehicle. In any case the driver will have to produce the certificate that they need when asked.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get it printed on a fancy new flat brim hat?

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Get it printed on a fancy new flat brim hat?
> 
> -DallanC


Perfect! Then when they run their robo cop cameras, license plate readers and facial recognition along with all your personal information on the hat there will be no doubt who that nefarious person is driving down that trail.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

middlefork said:


> That would work for some for sure. Others may have access to more than one vehicle. In any case the driver will have to produce the certificate that they need when asked.


True.

That's why I printed a 2nd one and stuck it in a zip-loc with the registration and insurance on that vehicle as well.

Just had a thought. If a person comes to UT (Moab for example) and wants to rent a UTV or ATV this requirement is sure going to slow that process down. Wouldn't want to be the person waiting in line for that one.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## paperinashes (5 d ago)

I would be much more irritated if there was cost involved. As it’s free, it’s not as big a deal in my mind.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I very seldom rent but when I do it involves making a reservation. My guess is the rental companies will will make it part of the reservation system.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I printed several copies, will have to get them laminated and make sure one is in my wallet, one is with my hunting tags and one secured on each of the off road vehicles compartments.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

KineKilla said:


> True.
> 
> That's why I printed a 2nd one and stuck it in a zip-loc with the registration and insurance on that vehicle as well.
> 
> ...


It should not be the responsibility of anyone that is a renter of OHV’s to have any part of that educational process and should not slow anything down.
The rentee should have that burden 100% and should not even be involved in the rental process.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I passed! Can't say it was the most challenging test I've evert taken. Nevertheless, I don't get the haterade about the course. How many threads have we had on here about irresponsible and reckless ATV operators? Its far from a cure all, but it might at least help at the margains. 



KineKilla said:


> Folded mine up and stuck it in the zip-loc that my registration and insurance is in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


That's what I did too. I didn't have a flat brimmed hat to put it on.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MrShane said:


> It should not be the responsibility of anyone that is a renter of OHV’s to have any part of that educational process and should not slow anything down.
> The rentee should have that burden 100% and should not even be involved in the rental process.


I just think as a service to customers they would reference the requirement to have a permit to operate the rental. Very little work to add a link to their website to direct the customer to the test.

As the law states....
312 (c) Except as provided in Subsection (2)(d), a person may not rent an off-highway
313 vehicle to an individual until the individual that will operate the off-highway vehicle has
314 completed the off-highway vehicle safety education and training program described in
315 Subsection (1).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All the above plus there will be quite a number of times when someone just walks into the ATV rental agency to rent one for a day on the spur of the moment. This is more likely to happen during the off season than the more popular rental time but it will happen and I am sure that the rental agency is not going to turn them away just because they don't have the certificate if it can be taken care of in 15 or so minutes.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

middlefork said:


> I just think as a service to customers they would reference the requirement to have a permit to operate the rental. Very little work to add a link to their website to direct the customer to the test.
> 
> As the law states....
> 312 (c) Except as provided in Subsection (2)(d), a person may not rent an off-highway
> ...


Agreed, I am just saying it should not be on the rental agency to have to help them pass the course.


----------

